# The Pirate Bay Will Not Appeal Order to Remove Torrents



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _Last month a judge ruled that similar to Mininova, The Pirate Bay has to remove a list of ‘infringing’ torrents from their website and block access to Dutch users. Lawyers for the founders said the trio were considering filing an appeal, but according to anti-piracy outfit BREIN, that did not happen. The site now has until March 1st 2010 to comply._
> 
> In an attempt to ensure that Dutch citizens can’t access The Pirate Bay, anti-piracy outfit BREIN took three of the tracker’s founders to court this summer. BREIN won the case and Fredrik, Gottfrid and Peter were ordered to block Dutch users, a decision they decided to appeal. In the verdict of the initial appeal, the Court ruled that The Pirate Bay has to remove a list of torrents linking to copyrighted works. This list is to be provided by BREIN, which is similar to the earlier ruling against Mininova. The three defendants were given three months to comply, facing penalties of 3000 euros per person, per day.
> In addition to removing the torrents, the defendants were ordered to block Dutch users from accessing certain parts of the site where it’s possible for them to download torrents which link to copyright works.
> ...


Source


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2009)

Eh. Time to change names, change servers and move to a different continent?


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

This isn't really a victory, BREIN procecutes until the other party is broke


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

BREIN is really a pain in the a** for me, I really can't live anymore without my Mininova


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 8, 2009)

Torrentz sucks ass, so I don't care


----------



## Raiser (Dec 8, 2009)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Torrentz sucks ass, so I don't care


Lol gtfo, non-pirate!


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Torrentz sucks ass, so I don't care


Agreed, usenet ftw


----------



## Elritha (Dec 8, 2009)

I couldn't really care if TPB goes under. They must be making a tidy profit from all the hits they get daily, even when you take server costs into account.
It does set a bad precedent for sites that don't actually host copyright files however. Next they'll be after sites like GBATemp for simply discussing ways to circumvent protection.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his right they DO suck. usenet is way better, stable and faster


----------



## Elritha (Dec 8, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed when it comes to public trackers. A pity most people have to pay to get a decent usenet provider, while torrents on the other hand are free. A decent private tracker can be good.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 8, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Next they'll be after sites like GBATemp for simply discussing ways to circumvent protection.



This is basically the bigger picture that we should ALL be looking at right now.


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2009)

I use direct downloads not torrents, so this doesn't really matter as much


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not about torrents sucking or not (usenet is not free, so I don't use it), it's about BREIN taking pirate sites down one by one.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree. That shit might fly elsewhere, but in the U.S. (and it's indisputable the weight the U.S. throws around worldwide), nothing's going to fuck with our freedom of speech, unless democracy falls completely. This isn't a fine line we're talking about here. Copyrighted materials are guaranteed protection by our judicial system, and it's the same in most parts of the world. Jacking copyrighted materials isn't expressing your freedom of speech, and the two shouldn't be confused. The discussion would have be subversive to the point of causing a national or international security concern, and regardless of how stupid the American people can be with respect to their votes, our courts are fortified. Judges might pass the buck so they aren't forced to make new law, but when push comes to shove, they generally err on the side of people's individual rights.

Don't blow things out of proportion.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> it's about BREIN taking pirate sites down one by one.



from what i've read this is a problem for the dutch only


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought so too, yet they could do this further in Belgium (which would be a problem for me), since they have headquarters here too, I think.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 8, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're slightly correct on one part, I don't see any officials stopping any Asian from selling boot-legged DVD's unless they were crappy to begin with. Also I don't see GBATemp to be a target as far as exploiting or discussing about torrents. This website doesn't *advertise* (That's the key word) torrents nor roms onto this site. They may however publish homebrew games because that's coming from a different source that are making them for fun and are non-profit. Before other posters get confused with the reason why 'GBATemp show a list of release of roms, they don't advertise roms?' Simple, showing a list of releases only shows that they are available but you must get it from a different a source aka 'google it'. 

The mods and admins are both having a hard time, telling newcomers to stop asking for roms even if they are being discrete about them. This goes without saying that mods are always making sure no one asks for roms or someone can get the wrong idea and believe this site advertises roms. Thank you.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 8, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I disagree. That shit might fly elsewhere, but in the U.S. (and it's indisputable the weight the U.S. throws around worldwide), nothing's going to fuck with our freedom of speech, unless democracy falls completely. This isn't a fine line we're talking about here. Copyrighted materials are guaranteed protection by our judicial system, and it's the same in most parts of the world. Jacking copyrighted materials isn't expressing your freedom of speech, and the two shouldn't be confused. The discussion would have be subversive to the point of causing a national or international security concern, and regardless of how stupid the American people can be with respect to their votes, our courts are fortified. Judges might pass the buck so they aren't forced to make new law, but when push comes to shove, they generally err on the side of people's individual rights.
> 
> Don't blow things out of proportion.



The thing is that torrent sites don't actually host copyright material. They simply host torrent files which is basically a hash file and some other information. Many public ones simply index these, the same way google indexes sites. Where do you start drawing the line?

When HD-DVD and Bluray keys were cracked, and the resulting hexadecimal key was published, many DMCA notices were received by websites that were discussing it. There are many more examples where the dollar comes before freedom of speech, especially in the USA, which compared to some other places is very restrictive when it comes to copyright law and fair use.


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 8, 2009)

They first start with TPB, then other sites will follow. Damn you brein  (I'm from belgium although my account says something different)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought so too, yet they could do this further in Belgium (which would be a problem for me), since they have headquarters here too, I think.


their invading europe!


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 8, 2009)

fuck u brein you ruined me.
If i search torrentz i get directed to the pirate bay but i cant download anything


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> fuck u brein you ruined me.
> If i search torrentz i get directed to the pirate bay but i cant download anything


Use proxy.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> fuck u brein you ruined me.
> If i search torrentz i get directed to the pirate bay but i cant download anything


I can access it just fine.
But honestly, do they think blocking Dutch IP's will solve anything? We can just use a proxy


----------



## fryguy (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be suprised if they just block it through DNS, then you won't even have to use a proxy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I don't use torrents so I couldn't give two shits. Anyway, TPB is slow as fuck. I mean, it seems terribly hard to find anything that has a decent amount of seeders and that doesn't have an obscene amount of leechers. Well, I've only torrented two things in my life, and both of them were small files and I did get them off TPB. If you were wondering, they were just the eBooks for The Godfather and The Art of War.


----------



## Sstew (Dec 8, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you know he's a non pirate? He just has better ways of getting stuff than slow ass torrents.
MU for me.


----------



## Langin (Dec 8, 2009)

well torrents are soooo slow dont pirate!(I pirate not much but oke)


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, I don't use torrents so I couldn't give two shits. Anyway, TPB is slow as fuck. I mean, it seems terribly hard to find anything that has a decent amount of seeders and that doesn't have an obscene amount of leechers. Well, I've only torrented two things in my life, and both of them were small files and I did get them off TPB. If you were wondering, they were just the eBooks for The Godfather and The Art of War.


Then what do you use:
- Premium RapidShare/MegaUpload? Gotta pay.
- Usenet? Gotta pay.
Torrents are the best way to download IMO, just don't download some new game while it's just released or get a private tracker.

Anyway, ThePirateBay is like the flagship of pirating (hence the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to me, and one of the only torrentsites that has survived even with all these lawsuits.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> - Usenet? Gotta pay.


wanna bet my usenet is all free and part of my isp only thing it costs is my bandwidth


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

Egonny said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ISP provides a usenet server (30 days retention, not good but meh) so you don't have to pay neccesairly


----------



## Langin (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL I can still download from pirate bay!


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 8, 2009)

mininova has already gone, and then this will go too, how many sites will there be left to download from? there is isohunt but that is not big as mininova and the pirate bay, what happens when that goes too? i hate using private trackers as you have to keep seeding everything constantly demenoid is gone down for a while due to server problems so there is not much places to go now.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but not everyone has that :-/


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 8, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> LOL I can still download from pirate bay!




you can still download, it will be closing down in march 2010, not now.


----------



## fryguy (Dec 8, 2009)

And torrents aren't slow if you got an account on a good private tracker. Yes, TPB is pretty crappy though.


----------



## hatredg0d (Dec 8, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. just because thats when the "lawsuit" says stuff needs to be done. trust me they will still be up that day. and they have already been working on getting rid of all the torrent, but will still provide links to them, but instead, you download the .torrents from the acutal seeder/downloader.. they arnt even a tracker any more. if they close, it will be because they decide to. and twitter is still not a valid way to to receive court info. has to be done in person, or proof has to be show that they received the notice for the case to even be valid.
they will close when they want.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea i like trackers as they are faster but i always wondered wtf happened to mininova


----------



## fryguy (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20091008/1038336461.shtml

About Brein might have faked evidence against TPB, old news probably but if someone missed it.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 8, 2009)

fryguy said:
			
		

> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20091008/1038336461.shtml
> 
> About Brein might have faked evidence against TPB, old news probably but if someone missed it.



Stupid BREIN, making fake evidence...wait that can't be good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, TPB is just as much of a file sharing website as Megaupload and Mediafire, except TPB uses torrents. Sure, TPB kinda implies it's for illegal torrents, but it hosts plenty of legal torrents. It's just a common assumption that torrents = illegal.

I use Megaupload for my Wii isos. I don't pay for my account, I use a free account (which basically just makes downloads faster and has less waiting time). With JDownloader, I can download a Wii game, depending on the size, in about 1-2 hours, maybe 3. For example, I downloaded RE: The Darkside Chronicles not too long ago (which is like what, 3.7GB?) and with JDownloader, it took about 2 hours. And I do have a meh download speed (I was averaging about 500kb/s), I can't do parrallel downloads, there's a wait time after you downloaded a certain amount of data, and I didn't set it up so I can use a changing IP address. 

For some reason, I also think direct downloads are safer than torrents. I don't know if there's any actual base to that, but it's a mental thing.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

If you are afraid of legal actions taken against you I suggest you install PeerBlock.
It blocks all the IPs of copyright enforcement companies(couldn't think of the right word to use)


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 8, 2009)

If I have to pay for usenet or rapidshare I hope companies will come with a sort of membership where you can legally download all movies, music, games,... for a 10-30€ each month. If that's going to happen and the providers in belgium cut off their download limits, I will gladly pay for it


----------



## megawalk (Dec 8, 2009)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> If I have to pay for usenet or rapidshare I hope companies will come with a sort of membership where you can legally download all movies, music, games,... for a 10-30€ each month. If that's going to happen and the providers in belgium cut off their download limits, I will gladly pay for it


already happened
and statewise legal. it's called a usenet with payment references uploaded worldwidely by different people!


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 8, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, TPB is just as much of a file sharing website as Megaupload and Mediafire, except TPB uses torrents. Sure, TPB kinda implies it's for illegal torrents, but it hosts plenty of legal torrents. It's just a common assumption that torrents = illegal.
> 
> I use Megaupload for my Wii isos. I don't pay for my account, I use a free account (which basically just makes downloads faster and has less waiting time). With JDownloader, I can download a Wii game, depending on the size, in about 1-2 hours, maybe 3. For example, I downloaded RE: The Darkside Chronicles not too long ago (which is like what, 3.7GB?) and with JDownloader, it took about 2 hours. And I do have a meh download speed (I was averaging about 500kb/s), I can't do parrallel downloads, there's a wait time after you downloaded a certain amount of data, and I didn't set it up so I can use a changing IP address.
> 
> For some reason, I also think direct downloads are safer than torrents. I don't know if there's any actual base to that, but it's a mental thing.



it's not that easy to download from megaupload, everytime you downlod a peice you have to wait a minute, if it's not available then you have to wait up to a hour to download, it's a waste of time, they only way you can avoid this is to pay.

edit, one thing that annoys me about rapidshit is you download like 5 parts of a download and you get to the last bit and you cannot download it (wait 1 hour) you are screwed and have a useless download as you can't open it without the complete file.


----------



## Fabis94 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Actually your internet speed just sucks ass so stfu. Torrent speed is frikkin awesome.


----------



## Law (Dec 8, 2009)

lol, torrents.

Hi 2007.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> lol, torrents.
> 
> Hi 2007.


QFT


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why are you arguing about which is better, you're totally missing the point. It doesn't matter WHERE or WHAT you use to get items, when one falls, more are to follow, regardless of what kind it is. Sooner or later they'll go after whatever is popular. TPB goes down, everyone will move to something else, until they take that down...etc etc...they can't win, but they will be annoying.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> *The thing is that torrent sites don't actually host copyright material. They simply host torrent files which is basically a hash file and some other information.* Many public ones simply index these, the same way google indexes sites. Where do you start drawing the line?
> 
> When HD-DVD and Bluray keys were cracked, and the resulting hexadecimal key was published, many DMCA notices were received by websites that were discussing it. There are many more examples where the dollar comes before freedom of speech, especially in the USA, which compared to some other places is very restrictive when it comes to copyright law and fair use.



That's merely semantics, and if it were tried in the United States, the outcome would surely be the same. You can dice, sling and serve up that "hash" any way you like, but it still comes down to protected creative properties. Sites that facilitate the exchange of public domain content etc. are night and day different than something like Pirate Bay. 

I'm not defending anti-piracy proponents, but let's call a spade a spade, shall we?


----------



## Elritha (Dec 8, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> That's merely semantics, and if it were tried in the United States, the outcome would surely be the same. You can dice, sling and serve up that "hash" any way you like, but it still comes down to protected creative properties. Sites that facilitate the exchange of public domain content etc. are night and day different than something like Pirate Bay.
> 
> I'm not defending anti-piracy proponents, but let's call a spade a spade, shall we?



The point I was getting at is you can just as easily grab a torrent file from google with specific search filters on, as you can from some of these public torrent sites that index them. Will we soon have one private company (MPAA/RIAA) dictating to another that they must police the internet for them. (Oh wait that is already happening.)

In some countries this would actually stand up in court as you are not hosting anything illegal at all. At least the USA doesn't police the world... yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I won't even go into the USA judicial system that deems it is peferctly okay to fine an individual to the sum of almost 2 million dollars for downloading 24 songs.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 9, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut?

Usenets allow you to download on your maximum speed. Do you ever see torrent speeds at 10mb+/s? I don't think so.

Torrent also hogs up a shit load of bandwidth. Does usenet do that? I don't think so.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 9, 2009)

do you have to pay to get torrents, i dont think so


----------



## blainy (Dec 9, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





so basically all search engines are illegal due to the fact i can use them to find illegal goods?


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 9, 2009)

yes and we must ban google straight away!


----------



## Advi (Dec 9, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITT: People arguing over something they're getting for free anyway, and the mindset that using something from the nineties is worth e-points

Not to mention, forgetting that this topic is about the legal status of a web site and not which member is more l33t.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay to google who thinks of the future.
Unlike idiots who charge us.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 9, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> do you have to pay to get torrents, i dont think so



Well played


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 9, 2009)

blainy said:
			
		

> so basically all search engines are illegal due to the fact i can use them to find illegal goods?



Let me clarify it for you in case you're unable to connect the dots yourself:

It's perfectly legal for someone to search for your home address.

It's not legal for them to come to your home and rape your wife and steal your PS3.

Got it?


----------



## Minox (Dec 9, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Usenets allow you to download on your maximum speed. Do you ever see torrent speeds at 10mb+/s? I don't think so.


Why yes I've seen such speeds. Last week I downloaded a torrent that was 6.56GB in 8 minutes, which would be equal to about 13.5 Megabyte/s.


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GFY.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 9, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> do you have to pay to get torrents, i dont think so


nice comment. 

there are always direct downloads for stuff. even though they shutdown all torrent sites, there will always be alternative means.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 9, 2009)

First rule of the internet is nothing is forever.

So don't assume everything will always be there.

If you've enjoyed something for 5 years, don't be shocked if it doesn't last much longer than that.

I've always known Piratebay and Mininova would go the way of Napstser and Supernova. They are visible, findable, and targetable.

It's not that torrents are in danger, merely giving a damn about them. Because torrents have no worth if no one is using them, and they only get used well, when people can find the torrents.

Now a lot of people are mentioning the usenet rules, and I am one of those persons normally. But I should mention, that with usenet, their weak link is newsindexers, which are about the same function as a torrent site.
You go to a newsindexer site, you enter a search for a file, and it tells you if it is there. It doesn't 'have' the file, it's just telling you who does (same as a torrent site).
And my current favourite newsindexer service is also having 'the man' sniff around at their site's heels. No newsindexer, no newsgroups in about the same way as shutting down a torrent site.

Sure you can still use em, but without a MASSIVE sum of effort you get squat.

The future of file sharing is uncertain. What isn't uncertain, is the next decade will likely have surprises.


----------



## blainy (Dec 9, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> blainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



talk down to me all you want, i was just having a bit of harmless fun..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on a private tracker mainly which isn't free or you have to do some other BS to get in it. but no way in hell would you ever get them speeds on a normal torrent.


----------



## Minox (Dec 9, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to break your bubble, but it was a public torrent tracker.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 9, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> on a private tracker mainly which isn't free or you have to do some other BS to get in it. but no way in hell would you ever get them speeds on a normal torrent.



Just about every private tracker is free. The BS you have to do is seed, which is the whole concept behind torrents, and the reason public trackers are so crap, people stop their torrents the moment they have them downloaded.
Heck, many private trackers only require you to keep a ratio of 0.5 - 0.75 and not a 1:1.


----------



## CasperH (Dec 9, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DCWYS (made that one up myself so respect if you know what it means


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever have fun with your useless torrents than i won't shed a tear when piratebay and all the other torrent sites get shut down usenet will still be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---END OF LINE---


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 9, 2009)

BREIN can sue whatever they want, the dutch government has said that it won't allow it, unless someone comes up with a (payed) alternative where the copyrights are included, a bit like itunes. They are trying to set up a service where you pay a monthly fee and then you can download whatever you want. But that's not here (yet) so they are not allowed to close the site.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 10, 2009)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> They are trying to set up a service where you pay a monthly fee and then you can download whatever you want.


Like usenet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Anakir (Dec 10, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't mean its consistent though. I find it hard to believe torrents can get up to such speed.





Spoiler



Guys, I just downloaded something with torrent. I downloaded at 50mb/s but I don't have any proof. You just have to believe me. It doesn't hog up my bandwidth as well.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 13, 2009)

there are other sites to compensate and it will take very long to track all of em esp since torrentpond shifted (shows they anticipate the danger)
as long as the torrent is available on a search engine uploaded to a regular server not publicly advertised, they dont have to worry
u can call this something like a rom site  (very famous) is blocked but just because it has all the roms dosent mean other sites do not... there are always alternatives but definitely, TPB being one of the best


----------

